# Outlook 2003 > Can't print HTML emails



## dcdz78 (May 8, 2007)

Hello!

I am experiencing something strange in that when I open an HTML email and click PRINT, I see the printer progress bar flash and then disappear on the screen.

But if it is a rich-text email, and I click print, it prints just fine.

Any ideas? I am at a loss with this issue.

Thanks in advance!! Have a good day

Dale


----------

